# [hal] emerge hal arrêté

## VikingB

Bonjour

espérant pouvoir résoudre mes problèmes de montage automatique avec les nouvelles versions disponibles de udev et hal , j'émerge donc ces paquets avec pour hal un blocage :

 *Quote:*   

> emerge sys-apps/hal
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> >>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...
> ...

 

Que dois-je faire ?  Merci de votre aide .Last edited by VikingB on Thu May 22, 2008 2:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

une dépendance à neon ?

as-tu libneon installé?

----------

## kopp

Le fichier /usr/lib/libneon.so.26 existe-t-il ?

as tu net-misc/neon d'installé ? si non et si tu l'installes, ça fait quoi ?

(d'ailleurs en voyant la description je comprends pas trop la raison de ce problème...)

EDIT : btw, ce n'est pas l'emerge de hal qui foire mais celui de pyxf86config

----------

## geekounet

La libneon change souvent... t'as pensé à un revdep-rebuild ?

----------

## VikingB

net-misc/neon  est installé 

mais  locate libneon  me donne :

/usr/lib/libneon.so.27.1.2

/usr/lib/libneon.so

/usr/lib/libneon.la

/usr/lib/libneon.a

/usr/lib/libneon.so.27

----------

## julroy67

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> La libneon change souvent... t'as pensé à un revdep-rebuild ?

 

Un revdep-rebuild et c'est réglé.

----------

## VikingB

J'ai lancé un emerge app-arch/rpm qui m'a permis de passer à l'étape 2 (c'est à dire le emerge de hal en lui même) mais c'est celui-ci qui bloque maintenant   :Shocked: :

 *Quote:*   

> Unpacking hal-0.5.11.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.11/work
> 
> >>> Unpacking hal-0.5.11-gentoo-patches-0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.11/work
> 
>  * Applying Gentoo Patchset ...
> ...

 

----------

## kopp

 *Quote:*   

> * Include in your bugreport the contents of:
> 
> *
> 
> * /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.11/temp/aclocal-13988.out 

 

Peut être que le contenu de ce fichier pourrait aider.

Sinon, le revdep-rebuild, des fois que...

----------

## VikingB

Voilà le contenu de   /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.11/temp/aclocal-13988.out  :

 *Quote:*   

> ***** aclocal *****
> 
> ***** aclocal
> 
> configure.in:406: error: m4_require: circular dependency of AC_LANG_COMPILER(C++)
> ...

 

je m'en vais faire un revdep-rebuild.....

----------

## Alexis

 *VikingB wrote:*   

> Voilà le contenu de   /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.11/temp/aclocal-13988.out  :
> 
>  *Quote:*   ***** aclocal *****
> 
> ***** aclocal
> ...

 

ça changera rien là, prends pas le libtool masqué, c'est tout.

----------

## VikingB

Ah ben ça alors: j'ai à nouveau les sons KDE et puis hal est passé aussi depuis le re-emerge de libtool.

Par contre toujours pas de montage de clé (voir un précédent post : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-690668-highlight-.html  )

----------

